# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Universidad del Pacífico auspicia AgroFórum.pe

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Es un gusto para mí contarles que la prestigiosa Universidad del Pacífico -a través de la agencia de medios digitales, La Mediática-, y su Maestría en Gestión de Agronegocios y Alimentos, estarán auspiciando este portal durante los próximos 3 meses; así que les pido a todos los posibles interesados que le den una revisada a la información que encuentran haciendo click sobre los banners publicitarios que han contratado en AgroFórum.pe. 
Y como cosa curiosa, adivinen quién aparece en el banner de la Maestría en Gestión de Agronegocios de la Universidad del Pacífco publicados aquí.... ¡Acertaron! Fernando Cillóniz, la persona que me trajo al mundo sin mi permiso  :Stick Out Tongue: ... jejeje.  
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Minag y Universidad Agraria firman convenio para promover desarrollo agropecuario 300 jóvenes de Madre de Dios inician capacitación gratuita en la Universidad Nacional Amazónica La Universidad Agraria La Molina (UNALM) celebra sus 108 años de vida Universidad Agraria de la Selva desarrolló papaya resistente a la virosis La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe:  
Quiero agradecer a la Universidad del Pacífico por haber confiado en este portal para dar a conocer su Maestría en Gestión de Agronegocios, así que espero que esta camapaña digital que realizaron aquí -que duró 3 meses- les haya sido positiva, tanto en la convocatoria, como en su imagen de institución educativa de prestigio. 
Espero poder contar con su apoyo en una próxima oportunidad... y les recomendaría crear un blog -aquí en AgroFórum.pe- sobre la maestría de agronegocios para que muestren de manera más personalizada la información que quieran transmitir para promocionar la maestría a los usuarios de este portal.  *!MUCHAS GRACIAS!...*

----------

